# Home Art laboratories



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if Dan and Home art labs is still around? And if so what is their phone number.
Thanks.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

wolverine said:


> Can anyone tell me if Dan and Home art labs is still around? And if so what is their phone number.
> Thanks.


Who and what are they ? Where are they located ? If they are not racing or homing pigeon related, why would you be asking about them here ?


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Home Art labs owned by Dan, I believe was in the state of Washington. They made pigeon products like vitamins. They also did some testing, like to see if your birds had worms etc.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

wolverine said:


> Home Art labs owned by Dan, I believe was in the state of Washington. They made pigeon products like vitamins. They also did some testing, like to see if your birds had worms etc.


Sorry....never heard of them. In this day and age of the Internet, it is hard to believe they would be around and doing business, and not have a web site or be in a phone directory.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Sorry....never heard of them. In this day and age of the Internet, it is hard to believe they would be around and doing business, and not have a web site or be in a phone directory.


http://www.propigeonsupplies.com/servlet/Categories?category=HOME+ART+LABORATORY

This site sells products from them. Maybe buy a bottle of their product, their contact information may be on the bottle ?


----------



## JohnG (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes it is called pro pigeon supplies his name is bob koch phone is 1 717 566 8370 he is the new owner tell him john glemser sent you hes a good man he will take good care of you.


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Bob does sell their product. I have used the breeders edge and the Breakaway from Bob I say give him a call or just send in an order.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 14, 2009)

They do have a web site, propigeonsupplies.com This is the man who bought out Home Art Laboratories. He sells all thier products.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 14, 2009)

If you would like to see my videos, go to you tube and type in john glemser. Let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*jedds*

* Jedds sell homeartart lab products their web site is www.jedds.com or yuo can phone toll free 1-800-859-5928 ask for Gregg tell him GEORGE the Marine told you to call he is a good guy and he will help you.* GEORGE


----------

